# Baby food for puppy?



## Drea0119 (Jul 7, 2013)

It is ok, but just make sure it doesn't contain onion, onion powder, and garlic


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Drea0119 said:


> It is ok, but just make sure it doesn't contain onion, onion powder, and garlic
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much, I will keep in mind


----------

